# Blue eyed white babies



## polly (Nov 17, 2008)

Daisy my mismark had a litter of 3 1 big one and 2 small ones (not peanuts though)but when they were about a week old they got out of the nest (not to sure what happened Bruce found them) anyway one of teh smaller ones was dead the other 2 were cold but the smaller one was pretty chilled, he brought them in and I warmed them up and put them back in the nest with a heat pad till they got more fluff.

anyway they are now both 2 weeks old but the size difference is huge. The little one is absolutely tiny but is eating and has a tubby tummy do you think it will thrive? to be honest I keep expecting to lose it kind of upsetting as its my first bew litter as well


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know the normal size of Nethie babies so here are my two lines of thought..


The bigger one is a BUB or BUD (in other words - doesn't have the dwarfing gene) - therefore - the little one looks littler because it does.
The little one is a runt...(doesn't look like a peanut). In which case, I'd be prepared to lose it (and take tons of pics now) but also hope it makes it.
Do you remember my litter I had where I had two where every day I was going, "Are they still alive?" and "Will they make it till tomorrow?"

Well - Peanut is still with us...a bit smaller than her littermates - but not much. I wish Taylor was still with us - he did make it to an almost-normal size too before he passed away.


----------



## polly (Nov 17, 2008)

I was thinking runt to be honest Peg the one that died was the same size as this little one! Its certainly feisty as it chases daisy moo round for feeds


----------



## pamnock (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree that the little one is a "runt" rather than homozygous lethal achondroplasia. There have been well over 200 genes discovered that are associated with dwarfism in numerous forms. The little one is either hetero-achondroplasia or has another form of dwarfism, but is most likely not a lethal peanut.

Pam


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 17, 2008)

"homozygous lethal achondroplasia" that is a peanut right?

* Sorry, I realized the answer is in the rest of the paragraph


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 17, 2008)

ok, now that i know you have BEW nethies babies......will you _please_ post lots of pics?

_*insert begging smiley here....i can't find it:headsmack*_


----------



## LizBuns (Nov 17, 2008)

He may be a runt but her sure is soooooo cute :adorable:

I'm rooting for him.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone recall BlueGiants litter with Lil Bit? He was so much smaller than his siblings but was just fine in the end?


----------



## BSAR (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know much about the dwarfing gene and all, so...

THEY ARE ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 17, 2008)

*MissBinky wrote: *


> "homozygous lethal achondroplasia" that is a peanut right?
> 
> * Sorry, I realized the answer is in the rest of the paragraph



Yep. Achondroplasia is also the most common form of dwarfism in humans and the homozygous is also lethal in people.

Pam


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 17, 2008)

Well both babies are looking CUUUUTE and I hope that little runt makes it! The little one doesn't have the awkward physical traits associated with peanuts as far as I can tell (but I am neither a breed nor an expert).
 good luck, little guy!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 18, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Does anyone recall BlueGiants litter with Lil Bit? He was so much smaller than his siblings but was just fine in the end?



I remember Lil Bit 

I dreamt about your tiny BEW last night Polly, I hope my dream hasn't come true because it wasn't very good. How is it doing today?


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't want to give you false hope, but there's Lil Bit, and Timbit, and so many other runties who made it :biggrin2:So I'm rooting for this lil guy too! And then, I'll just pick him up along with Moo and the others on my way to Greece :tongue


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 18, 2008)

The little one is ADORABLE! "Runt" is such a rough word... I prefer a "lil Bit" of a bunny! (Keeping fingers crossed that everything goes well.)


----------



## purplepeacock (Nov 19, 2008)

Liffey was actually a LOT smaller then his brothers and sisters. they looked like they weren't even from the same litter. he still is small. really small but he's active and healthy. he just got back from his neuter and got a clean bill of health---he even has perfect teeth!! i don't know much about breeding --- only what i read on here so i don't want to give false hope but....but then again if we didn't have hopes in life then it wouldn't be worth living i suppose. even in humans how many times do you read about a pregnancy that the baby was supposed to die or be severly deformed and the baby is healthy. so i guess we just never know. but if your little pixie is acting healthy and running around i think i'd just have warm fuzzy feelings that he'll make it.


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 19, 2008)

*purplepeacock wrote: *


> ........but if your little pixie is acting healthy and running around i think i'd just have warm fuzzy feelings that he'll make it.


that would be such a cute name if it was a girl:biggrin2:!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 20, 2008)

They are so cute! Pictures please:biggrin2:And never underestimate the "runt" our "runt" was 1 of only 2 who survived


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2008)

How are they?


----------



## polly (Nov 23, 2008)

They are both doing well alicia i don't have any more pics yet though. I think the little one has grown a wee bit though every time I go in and its sleeping I panic and give it a poke its getting spoiled by the others anyway mum and its brother are very protective over it


----------



## Flashy (Nov 23, 2008)

Polly, you know your organisation last night? It's broken all your picture links. I haven't yet looked at your blog but they may all have gone too


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 24, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Polly, you know your organisation last night? It's broken all your picture links. I haven't yet looked at your blog but they may all have gone too


the pics at the top of the page are still there....:huh.....


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Polly, you know your organisation last night? It's broken all your picture links. I haven't yet looked at your blog but they may all have gone too
> ...


But Polly edited them back in after (it says the post was edited the 23rd November, and that was what she edited because the pics were not there before).


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 25, 2008)

i dont really have any advice but they are both really gorgeus!


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2008)

Thansk Trace I did sort them to fix it I hadn't thought about that.

Anyhoo the little one has grown though no where near the size of his brother! WHo at 3 weeks has had to have his ring put on in case it wouldn't fit in another week!!

the mum and big one (nicknamed Titch for a laugh) are very protective over the little one and in return the little one does much grooming as you can see 
























It is very hard to get pics showing the size difference!!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

It's very, very cute, they both are  Is the little one typey? Do you think Tith will grow up to be too big to show? Or will he settle down?


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2008)

Titch should be fine for show neither Daisy moo or Hercules are huge or heavy so hopefully if he holds his type for another week (4 weeks) then he should come back into that shape when older! Nethies are like fine wone the older they are the tastier they look and the little one stands a chance though may take a long time to get to show weight I will have a better idea once its weaned!!

meanwhile I am over the moon with Phantom as she is soo tidy looking and will be 6 weeks on friday lovely type! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool 

*wonders when we get to see more Phantom pics*

She's not showable is she, so will she be used to breed with Mr Dopey?


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2008)

You are right Trace mismarks are not showable but she will be bred with Mr Dopey once old enough 

here she is for anyone who wants a look the rest are in my blog Trace


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 28, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> You are right Trace mismarks are not showable but she will be bred with Mr Dopey once old enough
> 
> here she is for anyone who wants a look the rest are in my blog Trace



*GASP!* Oh my how precious! I just have this thing for mismarked bunnies, vienna marked, etc....that little baby is just SOOO gorgeous!  :inlove:

My mini rex buck, Ray, was the runt of his litter. He's still tiny now and he's 9 months old!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 29, 2008)

Your BEWs are adorable!:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

I love the teeny tiny little ears they have! 

They look like little puffs of cotton! :hearts:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Polly - you always make me almost want another Netherland dwarf....or half a dozen more. I don't know you how do it - because my first couple of years with Tio and Kyo were not all that fun.

Of course - now that Tio has mellowed out - I love having him out to play. If he and Audrey didn't fight - I'd let him live out of his cage w/ the office girls (since he's neutered). 

Your babies are gorgeous - simply gorgeous....I love them.


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 30, 2008)

They are all so adorable! :inlove:

I'm so glad that they made it through. So how have they been?



Karlee


----------



## polly (Nov 30, 2008)

Peg ya know you have just been unlucky nethies are a strange breed but I would say they really need a lot of time mind you I find them a lot more settled than my lionheads ( by the way I am now teh proud grandma of 2 new LH litters we have all sable and smoke!! 1 dark sbale, 4 or 5 smoke martens and 2 or 3 medium sable martens!)

Karlee, thanks so much for signing my guest book they are both doing really well. the little one seems to be a girl and we have named her Belle the big one is a buck and at the moment he is going by Mr Dopey as he is related to Tracy's BEW pair pogo and polo!

here are some new pics they are 4 weeks now and if Cathy is looking ear length is around 1/4 of an inch on teh big one and even smaller on Belle


----------



## Flashy (Nov 30, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

What did Cathy measure the blue babies' ears at? like 7" LOL! That's bigger than their body length isn't it?


----------



## polly (Dec 1, 2008)

Pennie, the blue babies ears are now nearly 2" which is teh same as full grown nethie ears :shock: makes mine tiny


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 1, 2008)

hehehe.... teeny baby bunner ears! so cute!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


I couldn't have said it better myself. :biggrin2:


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooohh, teensy wittle beebe nethers! I have only ever had one, but I miss him a lot. Those tiny little ears are sooo cute. And you have BEWs!! Why did you have to live in the UK? You are to far away for me to bunny nap one! *sighs sadly*


----------



## Flashy (Mar 5, 2009)

Belle (the teeny one) has turned into a beautiful bunny  I hopw Polly updates with pictures soon.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yes! *clapping hands and jumping up and down in excitement* I want to see pics with those pretty blue eyes showing! :nod


----------



## prince_and_thumper (Mar 5, 2009)

awwww such cute baby bunnies! Very adorable


----------



## Numbat (Mar 6, 2009)

Ahhhhhh!!!! Too cute!! :bunnyheart They are soooo adorable!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

I LOVE ME SOME NETHIES! More pictures please!


----------



## polly (Mar 8, 2009)

ok, ok lol Belle is now 4 months and has really grown she is very like her dad who is a bit thick to say the least  I have also just had another litter from Daisy moo who is Belles mum and she has 3 new bew babies in her nest that were born on friday.

anyway here are Belles update picture


----------



## Flashy (Mar 8, 2009)

She's got Dopey cheeks!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 8, 2009)

:inlove:She's so PRETTY! Looks exactly like our Tiny Bun...they'd make a good breeding pair.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 8, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


>


Oooooh! I want to snuggle my nose between those little ears! :inlove::big kiss:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

WANT!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 9, 2009)

What is Belle's personality like?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

what a gorgeous girl!


----------

